# Sub-forum to Document Police Misconduct/Brutality



## TBoneJack (Mar 22, 2015)

With the advent of cell phones that can record audio and video, and because of increased public awareness to police intimidation and brutality, it seems there's a new case of police misconduct every day or so.

I think it would be good to create an RIU sub-forum somewhere (in the Politics Section or Legal Section maybe) dedicated to documenting the atrocities committed by police. One sub-form that would serve to educate new members on how bad the cops are today.

I, for one, had a lot of respect for cops until I began seeing what they do when they think no one is watching.

Just a suggestion to help educate people.


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2015)

i dont think we need an entire forum on this.....


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 22, 2015)

sunni said:


> i dont think we need an entire forum on this.....


Respectfully, my suggestion was for a sub-forum.

I think the impact of having a dedicated storage place for the mounting atrocities of police would outweigh the minor inconvenience of creating one. But I tend to look to the long-term, since I'm, well, kinda in the long term. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2015)

we look at it like
"is this subject popular enough to create and be a useful subforum"
IE: will it generate thousands or hundreds of threads on subjects and topics relating to it

the answer to this is no. it is too specific of a field for a sub forum.

it is not that the informative threads wouldnt be useful its that there really is only a few threads you could create before they are all about the exact same thing.


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> we look at it like
> "is this subject popular enough to create and be a useful subforum"
> IE: will it generate thousands or hundreds of threads on subjects and topics relating to it
> 
> ...


OK, thanks for considering it.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> i dont think we need an entire forum on this.....


Translation: we don't feel like looking at more stuff to edit...


TBoneJack said:


> OK, thanks for considering it.


----------

